# Schools near Torrox



## adamlang (May 25, 2018)

Hi all,

does anybody have any information on schools in the Torrox area? roughly.
We have a 10 yr old and a 7 yr old. like many parents we are trying to provide our children with good education if that is state school, Intentional, Private, home tutoring?
the children are starting to learn Spanish, as we are moving next July after my son finishes his SATS. 

Any help would be appreciated 

Adam


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes this has been dealt with on lots of different threads. You don't say where you are from but we can assume the USA as you talk of SATS. 

Basically if you dont intend to return with your children to your home country then a Spanish education seems more appropriate. 

First do some research. The Spanish system is pretty ...old school to use a terrible pun. That is the emphasis is on continuous testing and memorizing. It is very hard on the kids and with relation to more progressive educational philosophies pretty in effective. A lot of stress place on young people for very little gain. Compared to systems used in Scandanavia the Spanish system simple fails both teachers and students. However some people hold different views and believe it to good. So give it a bit of thought first
Secondly your eldest sounds like they will be 11 by the time you move that could be too late for acquiring the language before secondary school. A bilingual college would be better but will be private. 
Thirdly without the language as parents your children will struggle as will you. They get lots of homework which at a young age will require either you or a tutor to assist with.
So if you really care about their education you need to get as much information as possible and then sit down a make a big decision. 
Finally homeschooling is illegal here so that isn't really a possibility.
Sorry to bit negative but as a parent of a child in the Spanish school system I have some reservations
Good luck


----------



## adamlang (May 25, 2018)

hi Kaipa

Thanks very much for your response, and sorry for the delayed reply.
we are from the England, we are currently having Spanish lessons my boy who is 10 has picked it up no bother " like a duck to water" but my 7 yr old is hit or miss i think because her brother is doing well i think she feels slightly embarrassed.
what area roughly are you near? we will be staying in torrox to start with


----------

